# Pork Shanks.....today's smoke... 7/9 update



## daveomak (Jul 7, 2012)

I just had to share yesterday's find......   So there I was, talking with the butcher about beef on sale and lo and behold, on a tray were these smoked pork shanks....  Man they were beauties......

I grabbed 3 packs and in the smoker they went.....  Todd's Pitmaster's Choice pellets for 4 hours and now they are perfect.......  Cooling in the beer refer and soon the freezer, awaiting some  beans.... the beans will meet them this fall as it is now 100 deg and to hot for beans and hocks....(maybe)......  Just had to share this Q-View with you folks.....   Dave


----------



## bama bbq (Jul 7, 2012)

Good lookin cook. Love the bean idea, too.  Since you have plenty, try one or two of the hocks in a pot of greens with a little pepper vinegar!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 7, 2012)

Bama BBQ said:


> Good lookin cook. Love the bean idea, too.  Since you have plenty, try one or two of the hocks in a pot of greens with a little pepper vinegar!


 You beat me too it! My family thinks Collards are a bit too bitter so I use Kale and some Onion. Totally awesome...JJ


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 7, 2012)

Awesome smoke Dave - cant wait to see the pot of beans with these


----------



## daveomak (Jul 7, 2012)

Bama BBQ said:


> Good lookin cook. Love the bean idea, too.  Since you have plenty, try one or two of the hocks in a pot of greens with a little pepper vinegar!


Bama, afternoon..... I brought home collard greens for a dinner when the G-kids were here...  I ate a taste at the store and thought they were OK..... I was the only one....  


Chef JimmyJ said:


> Bama BBQ said:
> 
> 
> > Good lookin cook. Love the bean idea, too.  Since you have plenty, try one or two of the hocks in a pot of greens with a little pepper vinegar!
> ...


Kale and onions are good.... with bacon....


Scarbelly said:


> Awesome smoke Dave - cant wait to see the pot of beans with these


Gary, If I can remember... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





....


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks nice Dave


----------



## daveomak (Jul 7, 2012)

bmudd14474 said:


> Looks nice Dave


Thanks Brian, I just couldn't pass them up....


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 7, 2012)

Those are some beauties!!! I found some a while back and did as you, smoked them up along with some chunks of ham and made a huge pot of beans...best one's I've ever made.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 7, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> Those are some beauties!!! I found some a while back and did as you, smoked them up along with some chunks of ham and made a huge pot of beans...best one's I've ever made.


Alesia, evening...  They were $1.79/#.... beats the $3.something last fall..... I think I'm going back to the store for more..  .


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 7, 2012)

At that price, I sure would!

We picked up the freezer contents today from my friend's house and you should have heard Rock (my BF) and Tom (the friend) talking about what I had in there!!!! Rock said I probably didn't know half of what was in there and I promptly replied that I could tell him each item and not miss one! I buy pork, etc on sale and then when I want it I have it when it's twice the price a couple weeks down the road. I told Rock I would happily quit buying on sale and the next time he wanted Canadian Bacon or PP, that I'd just pay the $4.99 lb for the pork loin or $3.00 lb for the pork butt...they both shut up!!!!


----------



## moikel (Jul 8, 2012)

Hocks & beans are a beautiful thing around the worlds kitchens.I sometimes add some sausage & once upon a time I made feijoada the national dish of Brazilfor a big sunday lunch.It has every possible smoked/cured /salted meat in it against a base of black turtle beans. Aussie guests had a "moment"when they found out it had pigs ears in it ,Italians,Portuguese & Greeks just kept chowing down!

I now make a modified version for the wimps.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 8, 2012)

Mick, morning.....    On occasion, my neighbor will give me the offal when he slaughters....  He will not eat heart, liver, tongue, oxtail,  none of that stuff....  he looks at me and calls me a f'ing cannible.....   I offer to bring him heart sandwich and he just promises to never eat at my home.... funny.....


----------



## moikel (Jul 9, 2012)

Dave,The funny thing is that those cheaper cuts were the real test of the cook,tripe,pigs feet, oxtail,tongue etc. Any dumb arse  that can hold a pan can cook eye fillet or prime rib. Some of the worlds best meals  came out of cucina povera, poor kitchen in Italian.And the look of recognition you get from people who ate those ways in tough times as kids is priceless when you put the plate in front of them. MICK


----------



## billyj571 (Jul 9, 2012)

looks awesome


----------



## daveomak (Jul 9, 2012)

I think I lost sleep thinking about those beautiful shanks at the store....  Had to go get a few more.....  The butcher was out so I was "forced" to buy whole shanks.. LOL...    they will fit in the vac bags better and no bones to poke holes..... 











6 hours of PC pellets on these guys....  2 of them are in beans as we speak..... but that is a different thread...  







I think that is beauty, pure beauty......   Kinda makes you hungry.... don't it....   Dave


----------



## disturbed724 (Jul 10, 2012)

OH MY!!!!!

Heck of a job Dave, those look amazing! I can't wait to smoke and post some pics. Still working on my smoker. However, in just the little time I have joined, I have recipes, meats/cuts and everything. All of you are awesome, and thanks for helping a rookie like me!


----------



## moikel (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice job on the beans,I see your having a heat wave as well & thats  a real winter meal.  Truly a thing of beauty. I might try & get a couple of hocks & beef tongues done, buy the rest of bits & knock out my modified feijoada .Its  served with a chilli sauce & rice. Just need about 6 or 7 nose to tail eaters to cook it for. MICK


----------



## daveomak (Jul 10, 2012)

Set me a place at the table......


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 11, 2012)

Yummmo, great stock-up...Dave.

Have fun and...


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 11, 2012)

Those are definitely a thing of beauty and the beans, well I could eat a bowl of that now!!! Great job. 

Mick, you can set me a place at the table...never had it before but certainly sounds delicious.


----------



## moikel (Jul 11, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> Those are definitely a thing of beauty and the beans, well I could eat a bowl of that now!!! Great job.
> 
> Mick, you can set me a place at the table...never had it before but certainly sounds delicious.


I will do it sometime soon. Its just a meal that has to be on a certain scale! They do it at the big hotels in Brazil for sunday lunch,the Brazilians here, ( theres quite a few) do it for big gatherings . Theres no fresh meat in it ,all smoked or salted so it fits well here. I love it but you need the right crew at your table. Might ring around my moari friends,although the rugby series against New Zealand starts soon & they look unbeatable so I  will have to put up with some trash talk.


----------



## driedstick (Jul 11, 2012)

Dave that looks great I'll be going thru your area soon watch your freezer!!!LOL


----------



## southernsausage (Jul 15, 2012)

I'll take a dozen...


----------



## moikel (Jul 22, 2012)

IMG_0240.JPG



__ moikel
__ Jul 22, 2012





Got inspired & did bunch of hocks ,ribs& bits.Got 2 x beef tongues in the brine now .I just need some salt beef & a couple of chorizo then its  time to go brazilian. Realistically I need 1 hock,1 tongue ,4 chorizo  a bit of salt beef ,will probably skip ears & tails.


----------



## vegassmokeout (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks soooooo good!!!!!!


----------



## ballagh (Apr 17, 2014)

dave - did you remove the skin before smoking or did you leave it on?  i got 6 big iowa swabian hall hocks with feet and skin on and deciding how to do them in the smoker.

thanks


----------



## daveomak (Apr 18, 2014)

ballagh said:


> dave - did you remove the skin before smoking or did you leave it on?  i got 6 big iowa swabian hall hocks with feet and skin on and deciding how to do them in the smoker.
> 
> thanks




ball, morning.....   The whole nine yards went into the smoker...   Everything goes into the pot too....  Leaves lots of good stuff to gnaw on during supper....   Lots of collagen to thicken soup also....     Dave


----------

